# Very cheap HB511...



## DDWexford (16 June 2013)

I've seen advertised a very cheap HB511 it's almost £1000 cheaper than I would have expected to pay plus they are prepared to deliver anywhere in the UK for free. It sounds too good to be true which as we all know this generally means it is too good to be true! My question's are: Is there anywhere I can check to see if it's stolen? Is there a database anywhere? Do I simply ring up the police and ask? Has anyone got any experience of this?Please don't ask for specific details on this trailer as I don't want to potentially accuse someone of having a stolen trailer when they could be simply desperate for money so want a quick sale...I'm just trying to be careful and if it did come up as kosher I'll be getting an expert check it over for damage etc. etc.
Many thanks x


----------



## weebarney (16 June 2013)

its a scam, they always say they will deliver, thats so they dont have to give an address, if its on ebay just report it so no one else can get taken in.


----------



## 9tails (16 June 2013)

It is a scam.  They send an ebay invoice which looks kosher but it isn't.  If you ask to phone them, you will get the excuse that they have had a throat operation and can't speak.  Try it, I'll bet you get that response.  A close friend was almost scammed by the exact same advert.

You will NEVER see that trailer and it won't be delivered.


----------



## DDWexford (16 June 2013)

Thought as much. I'll try and get as much info off them as possible and hand it over to ebay. Think I might just buy directly from an ifor dealer with a warranty etc. This game is far too dodgy for me!!


----------



## dornrose (19 June 2013)

If you're not sure if it's a scam or not ask to go and see it - when or if you see it then take down it's serial number and Ifor Williams should be able to tell you who owns that particular trailer.  The chances are the trailer in the pic doesnt exist in the sellers life and so he/she will offer to deliver it.


----------



## mariacooper (24 June 2013)

There has been 2 scam adverts on Ebay for Equi Trek 5 Star trailers.  Fake ebay invoice etc.  Please beware!!!!!!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (24 June 2013)

dornrose said:



			If you're not sure if it's a scam or not ask to go and see it - when or if you see it then take down it's serial number and Ifor Williams should be able to tell you who owns that particular trailer.  The chances are the trailer in the pic doesnt exist in the sellers life and so he/she will offer to deliver it.
		
Click to expand...

Also check on TER the equipment register which is Europe wide.

BUT prob a scam ESP if seller is apparently in a remote part of the country, cant speak on phon etc etc.


----------

